# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Αιγαίο > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ρόδου >  ΗΤΜL Anyone??

## aeonios1

Χρειαζόμαστε ένα άτομο για την δημιουργία/συντήρηση της σελίδας μας ....δυστυχώς δεν τα προλαβαίνω όλα.....περιμένω pm!

----------

